# Music that has re-inspired you of late ?



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 28, 2014)

For me Vaughn Williams Fantasia...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihx5LCF1yJY


----------



## jmiliad (Dec 28, 2014)

This...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWXIt3QcQLQ

And that...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AUjNRuSc7o


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 28, 2014)

Lion King - The Circle of Life


----------



## AC986 (Dec 28, 2014)

Led Zeppelin II

Neil Young's greatest hits.

Ramases Space Hymns.

Ennio Morricone's score to The Untouchables.

Some of the final scenes with the choir in LOTR 3 by Howard Shore. Also by Shore the lighting of the beacons music for LOTR.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 28, 2014)

Shostakovich symphonies (particularly 6,8,10,13 and 15) and string quartets (any of them).


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 28, 2014)

Debussy, L'après midi d'un faune

Bruckner, 2nd symphony

Rachmaninov, 2nd symphony


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 28, 2014)

John Powell's soundtrack for How to train your dragon.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 28, 2014)

Normally I cannot tolerate vocalists very long. Their words are agenda driven, their ego's are usually bigger than the entire Stage, many LSD flashbacks (Lead Singer Syndrome)
But on Austin City Limits a gal named Kat Edmundson really caught my attention and found myself captivated.

She even brought up a small Chamber Ensemble halfway through keeping me even more interested.

Loved her so much, plus the interview where her personality was revealed was so refreshing.
When asked who inspired her,she remarked thousands before me....

Whoah sayeth Me.. o=< 

Went and bought her latest CD and can only say this is the only Band/performer I ever heard that should be doing Soundtracks for movies.

Totally refreshing and original concepts, and her voice is a one of a kind.

I hope she does well and goes a long way.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 28, 2014)

Anna Gawboy's Prometheus dissertation and subsequent performance was one of the most inspiring of my life.

http://gradworks.umi.com/34/15/3415197.html


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Dec 29, 2014)

Mass Effect trilogy OST.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 29, 2014)

Maura Davis' vocals in Denali and Ambulette. They are very ethereal and trance inducing for me.

http://youtu.be/p_kZDQJ1LAQ


----------



## AC986 (Dec 29, 2014)

The Endless River by Pink Floyd. (got it for Christmas).


----------



## impressions (Dec 29, 2014)

vienna billy joel

and something totally different also-
its from the guy on my avatar. pat martino

amazing jazz guitarist, and very beautiful duo chemistry with the rhodes player.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 29, 2014)

For me:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBEwf_zdrnw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZbJOE9zNjw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IByKvAa90Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlCzpkpQ3qs


----------



## thebob (Jan 1, 2015)

The Darris @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> Maura Davis' vocals in Denali and Ambulette. They are very ethereal and trance inducing for me.
> 
> http://youtu.be/p_kZDQJ1LAQ



I didn't expect that post ! 

I play Denali's record on a regular basis for a decade now. I love her voice too. 
I don't remind much about Ambulette, is it the band with her brother (Kelly Davis, singer of Engine Down) ?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 1, 2015)

Clark: Clark
Jon Hopkins: Immunity
Marco Beltrami: The Homesman
Olafur Arnalds: For Now I Am Winter


----------



## CharlesB (Jan 2, 2015)

Hearing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=timLzP_0o_g (this) performed live by an orchestra that really nailed it, in a very good space to boot (_far_ outshining that recording). And the impact of that ending in the room was... well, let's go with _stunning_. o=<


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 2, 2015)

CharlesB @ Fri Jan 02 said:


> Hearing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=timLzP_0o_g (this) performed live by an orchestra that really nailed it, in a very good space to boot (_far_ outshining that recording). And the impact of that ending in the room was... well, let's go with _stunning_. o=<



That was absolutely amazing! :shock:


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 2, 2015)

Marco Beltrami's Soul Surfer score will inspire me til the day I die.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm new to many classical pieces, and I started listening to Holst Jupiter last week. I've been listening to it almost 50 times now, and everytime it inspires me


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 2, 2015)

Without a doubt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxzgwJ8tSE0


----------



## AVaudio (Jan 3, 2015)

Jerry Goldsmith, James Cameron and Elliot Goldenthal scores for the Alien franchise, as played here: 

Alien: A Biomechanical Symphony (2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX6W-DZDkqg


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 7, 2015)

I have about 10 David Bowie CD's in my car. Aladin Sane is my favorite. I got the album when I was 12 years old. It changed my life.


----------



## edhamilton (Jan 8, 2015)

choc0thrax @ Fri Jan 02 said:


> Without a doubt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxzgwJ8tSE0




I might not recover from watching that .....


----------



## Mystic (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ORhEE9VVg
The whole album. Say what you will about her music, she's one of the most creative and clever songwriters in the industry now... and one of the only pop stars who writes her own lyrics (which are damn good if you actually read them). The production was equally incredible.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 8, 2015)

I am also loving John Adams' Sax Concerto


----------



## Lannister (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm, Inspired or just can't stop listening to it. (The latter)

This guy has an amazing voice. Like Antony & the Johnsons singer.

And he's singing with Röyksopp, which just makes it double awesome.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weWfX5I--SQ


----------



## thebob (Feb 3, 2015)

more than the tracks themselves (although a lot of them are pretty cool), the fact that Richard D. James just released "anonymously" 130 of his own unreleased tracks for free ( a few days after his latest album) is pretty inspiring to me >8o

EDIT : 150 tracks.. and counting..


----------



## SeattleComposer (Feb 3, 2015)

What's in my car CD changer: 
1. Bryce Dessner's St. Carolyn By the Sea with Copenhagen Philharmonic. He combines his electric guitar, a harmonium, etc. with the orchestra. John Dowland writes for one of the pieces. Its great stuff. (If you don't know his stuff, Check him out: http://www.brycedessner.com) 
2. Griffes Two Sketches based on Native American Themes. 
3. David Wingo's score for Take Shelter.
4. The Nightmare Revisited CD.


----------



## pixel (Feb 4, 2015)

Mark Ronson - Uptown Special. I'm so surprised that he brought spirit of funk, soul and "80's" and it's so real. No plastic copy. Brass, trumpets, guitars, drums, Steve Wonder... I'm in love! :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 4, 2015)

The soundtrack from Continuum (Canadian Scifi-Series).
It just fits and is nice.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 4, 2015)

Just finished a project that consisted primarily of dance band music. So I was listening to a lot of dance bands.

When I grow up I want to write charts like Sammy Nestico, Dave Barduhn, and Don Sebesky.

Of all the stuff I was listening to the one chart that I am still listening to is Barduhn's arrangement of "Send In the Clowns" performed by Kenton's 76 orchestra.

It is a case study in economy and variety and contrast. And I don't even care much for the song!


----------



## hawpri (Feb 4, 2015)

Howard Hanson - Symphony no. 3, mostly for the second movement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_5_k2e2cXo&t=10m39s


----------

